# Shark Bite fittings



## carlymoto (Nov 18, 2009)

Brass shark bite fittings - Are they good for Quest piping/PB. They seem to grab. PlasticVanguard seem to leak where the fitting fits into the valve body (Installing a tub/shower). Would O.E.M. Black silicone -which causes a rubber seal in the threads. Will this work?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

as far as I know, Sharkbite fittings are only good for copper.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have seen their ads on the website and they claim to have connectors for all materials. Claims are also being made that they are acceptable under all Plumbing Codes. Check yours since local codes have priority. To me, being old school, they are still a compression fitting and I would not install one inside a wall.


----------



## LeakyMike (Oct 14, 2009)

Sharkbites are sold and marketed to work with copper, pvc, cpvc, and pex. Being they are brass I would not use them with plastic pipe of any kind given the expansion rate differences between metal and plastic. I have used the Vangards with cpvc with good results. I also agree that I would not use these in a closed in application. Like most here, i'm skeptical as to there long term reliability. They may be fine, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## superdeez (Nov 9, 2009)

Sharkbites do work and work well. However, they are designed to be used primarily in remodels, etc. I would avoid using Sharkbites in new work. If you'll look inside them, they have a plastic ring, that ring has to be in place, or else you'll be taking a shower. 

Now, to the poster who said they could be used with white PVC...this is untrue. Sharkbites are designed to be used as supply line fittings and have the same outside diaimeter as copper, cpvc, or pex. For instance, 1/2" copper has an INSIDE DIAMETER (ID) of 1/2" but an OUTSIDE DIAMETER of 5/8". White PVC (which cannot be used in hot water applications, FYI) has an ID of 1/2" and an OD of 7/8". (Least that's DVW...I forget about SDR.) So, a 1/2" sharkbite, just like a 1/2" copper of cpvc fitting would actuallyhave an ID of 5/8" to go over the tubing snugly. 

No tools are really needed, just make sure the inner ring is in place, and push the sharkbite on the tubing. If you have to remove it, Sharkbite sells orange plastic disconnect clips for all three sizes, but a pair of slip-joints, pulled to the outer joint and just snugged against the Sharkbite can work. But, don't use the handles, just push straight on the jaws against the sharkbite and watch it pop off. (If you're not sure, use the clip.)

Sharkbites really come in handy when you have a pinhole in old copper, because when you sweat old copper, you actually wind up creating more problems than you solve as you'll usually fix the one pinhole and then make 4 more atound it. Also, when you use a sharkbite on copper, you better cut the copper with a tubing cutter and ream it, then clean the outside like you were going to sweat it. If the tubing is at all out of round, you'll be taking a shower. If you can't swing a cutter around the tubing, cut it with your minihack, then use the cutter 1/8" below the sawcut. And too, if the sharkbite is under any lateral pressure, you will, again, be taking a bath.

Now, Sharkbites are approved (at least by FL code) for behind-the-wall use because they actually make a mechanical conection with the tubing, a claim comp.s can't make. (Although even some of your licensed plumbers will use comps behind the wall if they can get it by an inspector...)

If you have the tools, go pex, else use CPVC. Then just sharkbite it into the original plumbing.


----------



## Kasin (Nov 24, 2009)

*Insulating Shark Bites?*

I finished plumbing my 3/4 inch copper pipes with Shark Bites. First time I used them - pretty much a breeze if: 1. you get the plastic insides straight before you insert the pipe and 2. if you push the pipe in far enough (about 1 inch.) 

My question is, do you need to insulate the Shark Bite connectors like you do the copper pipes? I used PU, closed cell on the pipes, but left the connectors open until I'm sure they won't leak. When I'm sure, what do I cover the exposed connectors with? Yes, I'd like it to be purty. The Solar Bread Box Water Heater will be sitting right out on my patio for all to see. :icon_biggrin:


----------

